# Ist Euch Schonmal Aufgefallen...



## Booster84 (25. August 2006)

...Das der Leiter dieses Projektes rein zufällig auch der Chefredakteur einer bekannten deutschen Spielezeitschrift ist??? Also ich bin ja mal gespannt wie lange es dauert, bis hier Werbung für die Zeitschrift läuft und umgekehrt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier der Beweis: 
Der Leiter dieses Projektes.

Und der erwähnte Chefredakteur.

Achso...Die Telefonnummern und Addressen sind natürlich auch dieselben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 - Impressum buffed
 - Impressung der Zeitschrift


----------



## DarkViper3k (25. August 2006)

/sign


----------



## Crowley (25. August 2006)

Guck mal nach oben ^^


----------



## Brandir (25. August 2006)

Crowley schrieb:


> Guck mal nach oben ^^



Ja, alles wirklich übel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei der Gelegenheit: viele Grüße an alle!


----------



## Bhastrhad (26. August 2006)

War doch von Anfang gesagt worden, dass dies das RPG Portal von COMPUTEC wird oder net?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## slimenator (26. August 2006)

So siehts aus!^^

Ich lese die PCACTION seit 10 Jahren...also kenne ich den Herrn Bigge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der hängt sich hier schon rein is schließlich auch WoW Süchtig der gute^^

Gruß slime


----------



## Crowley (26. August 2006)

Genauer gesagt haben wir 2 WoW-Suchtis als Chefs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edlerhauser (29. August 2006)

Lese und liebe PC Action schon seit Jahren(zenten)!

Man, was eine Freude!

Weiterhin gutes gelingen!


----------



## trizzorb (29. August 2006)

ich lese die gamestar schon seit 4 jahren... hoffentlich mal ich mir dadurch keine feinde *lieb gugg*


----------



## Crowley (29. August 2006)

trizzorb schrieb:


> ich lese die gamestar schon seit 4 jahren... hoffentlich mal ich mir dadurch keine feinde *lieb gugg*


Naja, nobody is perfect. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drahak (30. August 2006)

ich lese die zeitschriften, da war das lesen noch als hexerei gekennzeichnet xD und mit dem verbrennen bestraft.

so, wer kann das überbieten ?


----------



## Pyoro (30. August 2006)

@Drahak: Solange du kein Geburtsdatum im Profil angibst, glauben wir erstmal garnix.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich jedenfalls habe seinerzeit angefangen die PowerPlay zu lesen, als Dungeon Master noch das nonplusultra Rollenspiel war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jaja, die guten alten Zeiten.
Inzwischen lese ich aber auch die PCAction. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karuso (30. August 2006)

gott zum gruße mal eben...

also um ehrlich zu sein, bin ich etwas verwundert darüber, daß sich darüber "aufgeregt" wird, wer hier das portal betreut..lest ihr keine zeitschriften? in der neuen ausgabe der pc games verweist die von mir hochgeschätzte petra fröhlich gleich im editorial, WER hier bald zuständig ist...und oh wunder, es ist ein redakteur, ein angestellter von computec...
also ich für meinen teil freue mich sehr über dieses portal und hoffe, es wird viele anhänger finden.

und mal so am rande...gastbeiträge bestimmter redakteure der pc action wären schon klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
karuso (orc warri; zuluhed)


----------



## z3d0 (30. August 2006)

boah echt krass... aber eins muss ich sagen... pc action ist die beste pc-zeitschrift die ich kenne


----------



## Prophetas (31. August 2006)

z3d0 schrieb:


> boah echt krass... aber eins muss ich sagen... pc action ist die beste pc-zeitschrift die ich kenne





lol....Schleimer


----------



## nown (31. August 2006)

Ich finds gut, das sich mal jemand, der sich auch Beruflich mit dem Thema aussernandersetzt, sich um so ein Zeit-intensives "Hobby" noch kümmert und hoffe, das "Portal" wird noch lange bestehen bleiben... 

oute mich auch mal als Gamestar Abonennt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (31. August 2006)

nown schrieb:


> oute mich auch mal als Gamestar Abonennt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er hat Jehova gesagt!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich lese PCAction seit der ersten Ausgabe und tue es auch jetzt noch.
Das ist wie Sex. Man könnte drauf verzichten, aber ohne die regelmäßige Dosis geht man ein.


----------



## Magnolobo (1. September 2006)

Steht doch groß im Impressum von Buffed.de:


> Impressum
> 
> Anschrift der Redaktion:
> 
> ...


----------



## mad.gobbo (1. September 2006)

PC-Action ist mir zu reisserisch im Schreibstil, aber es gibt ja gottseidank das Schwestermagazin PC-Games aus demselben Haus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde es auch gut, das mal keine Hobbyredakteure sich um ein oberflächlich ungebundenenes Portal kümmern. Ich befürchte aber, das das Portal zu spät kommt. Der Markt ist, was WoW betrifft, recht aufgeteilt zwischen Gamona, inwow und paar anderen Szeneseiten oder eigenen Realmforen wie Azshara.tk. DRUCKWELLE war seinerzeit dabei, als Onlinewelten.de ein Portal für die Realms aufbauen wollte. Aber selbst das war schon zu spät und die Akzeptanz zu gering. Schauen wir mal und ich drück die Daumen.

PS: Warum wird das im WoW-Forum diskutiert?


----------



## B3N (4. September 2006)

Hab das Thema mal in das richtige Forum verschoben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (5. September 2006)

mad.gobbo schrieb:


> PC-Action ist mir zu reisserisch im Schreibstil


Darum hab ich auch gewechselt, aber zur Gamestar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## forestspyer (7. September 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Darum hab ich auch gewechselt, aber zur Gamestar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eine Todsünde aus Sicht der Ctec-Familie.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (7. September 2006)

Solange ich nicht gesteinigt werde nehme ich das in Kauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (7. September 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Solange ich nicht gesteinigt werde nehme ich das in Kauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"er hat Jehova gesagt, steinigt ihn"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drahak (12. September 2006)

der ohne sün de möge den ersten stein werfen

*berg wirft*

xD


----------



## Rascal (12. September 2006)

Wuah langsam wirds hier ungemütlich

/cast Vanish


----------



## GreyDeath (20. September 2006)

Drahak schrieb:


> ich lese die zeitschriften, da war das lesen noch als hexerei gekennzeichnet xD und mit dem verbrennen bestraft.
> 
> so, wer kann das überbieten ?



Die Powerplay war doch mal eine kostenlose Beilage der C64 ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jaja, time goes bye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird schon werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit "Blasc" haben sie ja nen klasse Gaul gekauft ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## carst (2. Oktober 2006)

mir ist es erst beim zweiten cast aufgefallen, dass wohl eine gewisse beziehung dieser seite und der pc action bzw dem verlag besteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habe früher auch öfters die pca gelesen, da sie vom schreibstil her um unterhaltsamsten war.


----------



## Damrag (19. Oktober 2006)

Hoppla ganz schön speckig im Gesicht die Jungs aus dem Link.
Schlage 2-3 Std RL-Sport in der Woche vor.

Muhaaaaa
3-2-1-Beitrag gelöscht


----------



## Rascal (19. Oktober 2006)

Damrag schrieb:


> Muhaaaaa
> 3-2-1-Beitrag gelöscht


Nö für sowas gibts die Warnfunktion, das gibt so schöne hässliche Rote Balken unterm Ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedCorp (5. November 2006)

Also wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hat Herr Lenhardt doch mal was mit der Gamestar zu tun gehabt, oder? Lese ja nun seit anno '97 das Blättle (damals mit dem FFVII-Test) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurai (9. November 2006)

Ja, er hat(te) auch mal was mit Gamestar zu tun. Und ganz früher, wo ich noch klein und mein Herz rein ... äh, naja vor vielen Jahren, war er auch bei PC Player. Das war mein erstes regelmäßig erworbenes Gaming-Magazin, und es war sau cool. Ich habe die Multimedia Leserbriefe geliebt! Danach kam da niemand mehr dran!

Boris Schneider, Heinrich Lenhardt und Toni Schwaiger ihr wart so Hammer!

Damals ...

P.S. Hab nen Gamestar Abo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fst (3. Januar 2008)

Schöne grüße an die Chefredacteure ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich spiele auch gerne WOW super spiel und super seite hier


----------



## Thrawns (3. Januar 2008)

Leichenfledderer!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. Januar 2008)

Booster84 schrieb:


> ...Das der Leiter dieses Projektes rein zufällig auch der Chefredakteur einer bekannten deutschen Spielezeitschrift ist??? Also ich bin ja mal gespannt wie lange es dauert, bis hier Werbung für die Zeitschrift läuft und umgekehrt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Uuuuh, da bist du siiiicher der Erste der das entdeckt hat! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorslaughter (10. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (10. Januar 2008)

Thread-Nekromantie?


----------



## Independent (10. Januar 2008)

Ich /signe mal Zam seinen Beitrag. PC-Action ist nicht "wie" Sex. Es ist Sex...und ja ich weiß wie gut Sex ist!

Gamestar kaufe ich mir nur um die Zeit zu überbrücken oder mich über die Tante mit dem Zinken aufzuregen.


----------



## Flauwy (10. Januar 2008)

> > ZITAT(Booster84 @ 25.08.2006, 12:00) *
> >
> > ...Das der Leiter dieses Projektes rein zufällig auch der Chefredakteur einer bekannten deutschen Spielezeitschrift ist??? Also ich bin ja mal gespannt wie lange es dauert, bis hier Werbung für die Zeitschrift läuft und umgekehrt biggrin.gif
> >
> ...



Wenn du dir das Datum des Postings anguckst, wirst du feststellen, dass dieser Post einen Tag nach dem Launch von buffed.de entstanden ist. Die Links sind auch längst nicht mehr aktuell, da es mittlerweile Veränderungen in der Chefetage der PC Action gegeben hat. Von daher ist deine sarkastische Bemerkung höchst unangebracht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Januar 2008)

Flo hits Lurock critical.

Lurock dies.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iron_Z (8. April 2008)

jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2008)

Flauwy schrieb:


> Uuuuh, da bist du siiiicher der Erste der das entdeckt hat!
> 
> Wenn du dir das Datum des Postings anguckst, wirst du feststellen, dass dieser Post einen Tag nach dem Launch von buffed.de entstanden ist. Die Links sind auch längst nicht mehr aktuell, da es mittlerweile Veränderungen in der Chefetage der PC Action gegeben hat. Von daher ist deine sarkastische Bemerkung höchst unangebracht.
> 
> ...



Dat nenn ich ma pwnd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lurock cry me a river  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. April 2008)

das war doch auf der ersten seite hier? o.O wieso macht man sowas.
lass die leichen in ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Julika (8. April 2008)

Hehe lustig,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Lurock (8. April 2008)

Das ist mir damals gar nicht aufgefallen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, zum Kontern ist es wohl zu spät...


----------



## RadioactiveMan (8. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Flo hits Lurock critical.
> 
> Lurock dies.
> 
> ...



Lurock uses Ankh


----------



## Dalmus (8. April 2008)

Ich bin definitiv für die automatische Schließung von Threads, die 2-3 Monate lang nicht angerührt wurden.
Ich bin eigentlich ein sehr aufgeschlossener Mensch, aber Nekromantie...


----------



## Lurock (8. April 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich bin definitiv für die automatische Schließung von Threads, die 2-3 Monate lang nicht angerührt wurden.


Mmh, dann hat man irgendwann 5 Freds in denen dasselbe steht, weil sie immer wieder verstauben...


----------



## CharlySteven (9. April 2008)

iron_Z schrieb:


> jo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


vieviel verwarnungen hat iron_Z eigentlich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. April 2008)

hm der thread is ja mal uralt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (9. April 2008)

Das ist übrigens der Zeitpunkt an dem der Thread einige Sekunden Lichtgeschwindigkeit
erreichte und sich kurz darauf mit einer gealterteten Erde konfrontiert sah.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (29. Januar 2010)

*Ausgrab*


----------



## Tabuno (29. Januar 2010)

Thread Nekromant, lass die Toten ruhen. -.- /reported


----------



## Sin (29. Januar 2010)

Bin für nen temp ban für leute die Threadnekromantie betreiben.


----------



## Pente (29. Januar 2010)

So schnell wie hier einige schon fast "antike" Threads ausgraben, kann ich die ja garnicht wieder einbuddeln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mach hier mal zu nicht, dass noch mehr die Totenruhe des Threads unnötig stören.


----------

